# Childrens 2 ponies stolen nottingham derby Mansfield



## travvy (3 June 2012)

Pls help find my
Childrens 2 ponies stolen  from Kimberley nottingham, may be in derby Mansfield areas
Blanket spot gelding call Sonny approx 3 years 
Blue roan gelding called Blue approx 3 years
they have caught the people who stole the horses & have been bailed  Colin Jackson Mansfield , but they wont tell the police where they are ...Bas****s
my children are in bits .. pls if anyone as any information .. pls pls contact me either by email or 07796347344
thanks Lee


----------



## Gwena (3 June 2012)

Hi Lee I will keep an eye open, I'm not too far from you.


----------



## Gwena (3 June 2012)

Are these Shetland types?


----------



## travvy (3 June 2012)

thanks gwen
 medium size blanket spot shetland the blue roan is quite a bit bigger 
regards Lee


----------



## travvy (3 June 2012)

oooops sorry Gwena


----------



## codger (3 June 2012)

have u any pics so we can share,also yr email address.noticed alot ov people sharing so fingers crossed ''oh hope u dont mind every1 sharing.


----------



## travvy (4 June 2012)

thanks codger 
sorry do not have any pics a little sentimental that way .. 
email gladragz@ntlworld.com
the blanket spot has a whispey tail , the blue roan just as they come , both friendly ...
thanks to all


----------



## codger (4 June 2012)

just thought photos ''a big help'',micro chipped ? how long they been missing ??,just thinking sales,dealers etc.


----------



## Tinseltoes (4 June 2012)

There seems to a lot of this going on right now.My boy has been missing 4 weeks.so know how you feel. Are they chipped?????


----------



## OWLIE185 (6 June 2012)

Please report to www.ukhorsewatch.org.uk


----------



## travvy (6 June 2012)

hi 
thanks for reply have done ! sandy RedmanAnd Leslie Manger 
thanks again Lee


----------



## travvy (6 June 2012)

hi 
no not chipped ...getting alot of help from horse watch etc etc . did not know there were so many caring people .thanks to all


----------



## undertheweather (7 June 2012)

https://fbcdn_sphotos_a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/581901_3768202251157_830450592_n.jpg is one of these yours?


----------



## cally6008 (7 June 2012)

how about putting police reference number up ?
photos ?

this was 2 years ago as well, from what i can gather


----------



## travvy (7 June 2012)

hi 
no .thank you very much for your help
regards Lee


----------



## codger (8 June 2012)

what date and year did this happen plz ?


----------



## travvy (8 June 2012)

hi 
just before xmas could not putout mising because police caught the 2 scum and they said they would tell where horses were ..
thanks ..


----------



## PeterNatt (8 June 2012)

Can we have the Incident/Crime number and the date they where stolen together with details of the theft.  Photos would be realy useful.


----------



## Well I Never (14 July 2012)

I have to say I am not totally sure you are genuine. There are no photos anywhere of the ponies, so how can people know whether they have seen them or not.
In order for people to search properly and those of us who frequent auctions, we would need photos.
Also I am puzzled why they are not chipped because any passport issued now you have to have one. These two ponies should have had one when the vet issued the passport, unless they are registered in which case the breeder does it.


----------



## travvy (15 July 2012)

Who the Hell are you to say these things about me , you dont know me & thank christ i dont know you ..!!!!!i do not give a rats whether you believe me or not this Scum has now been charged wth the theft of my childrens ponies .. thank god there are decent people out there , thanks to you all  for your words & help you know who you are .. This foal character is most sick person i have ever had dealings with ..call me if you have a problem lee 07796347344.


----------



## travvy (15 July 2012)

hi 
sorry have no pics all destroyed when pc crashed . the thief has just been charged by the police and is up court again on the 30th August nottingham .regards LH


----------



## Well I Never (15 July 2012)

If we had a crime reference number we could all look and be more useful to you.
Naming someone on this board is not allowed, we only have your word that this sermon has been charged.
You do not need to jump down my throat for voicing my opinion, with no photos it is virtually impossible to even start the search.
I am ignoring your private message. I have not contacted you. 
I am realistic


----------



## cally6008 (15 July 2012)

travvy said:



			hi 
sorry have no pics all destroyed when pc crashed . the thief has just been charged by the police and is up court again on the 30th August nottingham .regards LH
		
Click to expand...

Police reference number is needed in order to circulate details through Horsewatch and also so that if someone wanted to phone the police with any details then that person will be able to give the police the correct reference number

Photos - Think ... have you posted photos of these ponies anywhere ? Photobucket, Flickr, Facebook, this forum or on any other forums/message boards anywhere
... Photos from for sale adverts from when you bought the ponies
Previous owners
Any for sale adverts you may have made online


----------

